# returning from luxembourg, belgium, france - a few questions



## 114207 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Newbie here, so please be gentle.

We are taking our dog abroad on holiday in a few weeks (for the first time) and have a couple of question which hopefully some of you may be able to help with...

i plan to get pickle the dog treated whilst we are in luxembourg prior to returning via the chunnel. can anyone recommend a vet in diekirch?

in my trawl around it seems a lot of people take treatments with them and get the local vet to administer them. are vets generally ok with this?

another thread on here mentioned buying advantix in france (from what i gather this may be a better treatment than spot-on). in england this is still prescription issue only, is it freely available in mainland europe?

enough.

thanks in advance for help

mr p soup


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I can only answer your third question in that when in France last month the vet had a cabinet full of Advantix, we also used it on our dog before we left. Your vet can get it within a day or so.


----------

